
Macron condemns 'massive' hacking attack - inputcoffee
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-39827244
======
walrus01
Considering the amount of money that large political parties pay for high-six-
figure salary media consultants, stylists, image consultants and PR
fluffers....

You would think they would want to hire a few professional, highly qualified
NetSec sysadmins and give them authority to enforce network, server and
endpoint security policies over an organization as a whole. But nope.

DNC is a fine example of failing to prioritize network security.

edit: I mean it's not exactly rocket science in terms of recruiting. Find a
person who would be qualified by their years of experience and proven track
record to be the chief security officer at an organization the size of
cloudflare, limelight or netflix (or similar) and offer them a job at an
equally high salary. Pay relocation and COLA expenses.

~~~
noelrock
Get real.

Political campaigns, outside of the States, are very much bootstrapped. And IT
folks very much not minded to volunteer their time.

Citation: I'm a member of a European Parliament on his third term in politics.
Of my 200+ volunteers, not one is in infosec. Within my party, maybe 60 staff
total are paid for a campaign.

~~~
walrus01
I am really skeptical that considering the ongoing total operational budget on
a yearly basis for all of the facilities and support structure in Strasbourg
there are no infosec/netsec professionals. If that's really true, then to put
it crudely, you're utterly fucked. Because Russia certainly does have money
for blackhat infosec/netsec types.

~~~
matt4077
I think OP works for a member of parliament, if I understand them correctly.
Their offices are actually not that sensitive. All the secrets are held by the
executive, and the EU doesn't even have the sort of military and intelligence
institutions that are usually most secretive.

~~~
literallycancer
>EU doesn't even have the sort of military and intelligence institutions that
are usually most secretive.

Might just be because the EU is a trade block, it doesn't have secretive
military and intelligence institutions because it doesn't have any military
and intelligence institutions at all.

~~~
alva
> it doesn't have any military and intelligence institutions at all.

Better let INTCEN, SIAC, SitCen, EUFOR and EUNAVFOR know that.

The EU is absolutely far, far more than a trade block.

~~~
walrus01
and ISAF (now RS/Resolute Support)

~~~
remarkEon
ISAF and RS are functions of NATO, not the EU.

------
elihu
I have read [1] that France has a 24-hour period before voting where political
reporting and campaigning are forbidden.

Were these documents released during the blackout period? If so, that's kind
of clever, since it will presumably be all over social media, but more
respected information sources who could debunk wild claims may be forced to
remain silent.

[1] [http://www.electoral-
vote.com/evp2017/Pres/Maps/May05.html/#...](http://www.electoral-
vote.com/evp2017/Pres/Maps/May05.html/#item-8)

~~~
ceejayoz
They were released right before the blackout, yes.
[https://twitter.com/RachelDonadio/status/860624629899157506](https://twitter.com/RachelDonadio/status/860624629899157506)

~~~
mhh__
Wow, fancy that!

------
jimjimjim
Similar to "follow the money", on a world view, who benefits from isolationism
and breaking up western alliances?

trump: isolation + lessen ties with europe.

le pen: isolation + lessen ties with europe.

brexit: isolation + lessen ties with europe.

now, who benefits?

who benefits from a weakened europe.

~~~
redwood
Clearly Putin. If you make democracy look untenable it becomes less
threatening to an autocrat.

~~~
fixxer
Or me, since I want isolation and fewer ties to Europe.

~~~
CCing
Why ?

~~~
fixxer
I don't support free trade when the comparative advantage is the cost of
labor.

I don't support Europe's socialist ideals.

Edit: awww, downvote. One less fake internet point :(

~~~
jpkeisala
What do you mean by Europe's socialist ideals?

~~~
ItendToDisagree
He means having a social safety net and ensuring that those who are less
fortunate in life actually have healthcare (among other things).

------
secfirstmd
This is a topic I am very very worried about. Especially in Europe.

Myself and some friends where thinking about writing a basic guide for small,
democratic (in the global meaning of the term) parties, without big
infrastructure resources, to be able to use if they want to have basic
information security. I'm kind of swamped with my human rights work but if
there is any one on here interested in contributing, shoot me a mail (you can
find me in the profile) and we can see what we can do.

------
Gatsky
Obviously right wing candidates either don't use email or have nothing
interesting to say.

~~~
dep_b
What's so left-wing about Macron in your opinion?

~~~
nextstep
He was a member of the Socialist Party (PS) until he pivoted more centrist in
2009.

~~~
dep_b
Now he's going to liberate 150.000 government workers of their jobs to bring
down mass unemployment. Doesn't sound really logical if I put it down like
that but that's what it comes down to. Reminds me of Macri in Argentina.
Probably just as ineffective.

------
non_sequitur
I think it's funny the campaign can't decide whether to announce that the
leaked materials are actually legitimate or not. From the Wall Street Journal:

The cache includes both authentic and falsified documents “with the goal of
sowing doubt and disinformation,” the campaign said."

Basically, "If there's anything bad, it's fake news"

~~~
gertef
It's funny that they are being honest about the likely contents of the cache?

"both authentic and falsified documents" was speculated in the DNC/Russia
hacks, and also claimed to be the Russia Today strategy abotu news, and
whether it was true or not then, it's clearly a clever idea for any future
crackers.

~~~
imron
> "both authentic and falsified documents" was speculated in the DNC/Russia
> hacks,

Yes, that claim was made many times, including by people directly implicated
by the leaks, and yet and later it was found that they were all true, with not
one source pointing out an actual fake email or document.

~~~
abritinthebay
There was _plenty_ of selected editing by Wikileaks - which is what most
reports about that referred to.

The actual sources, no. But given the sources we're rarely presented as the
first point of information by the main distributor... it's a fair criticism

~~~
imron
I'm not sure what you mean by selective editing.

The original emails are all there, including verified DKIM signatures for many
of them.

Are you suggesting they only included the bad ones, selectively leaving out
any good ones?

~~~
abritinthebay
I'm talking about their presentation an initial editing.

To their credit, they did make the original emails available - which mostly
showed that what the claimed was in them was... well, mostly lies. At best
half-truths.

That's what I mean by selective.

~~~
imron
Can you please provide links to one specific instance of this?

------
ceejayoz
"The Macron email dump came minutes before France's campaign blackout started
at midnight. Candidates can't respond before polls open Sunday"

\-
[https://twitter.com/RachelDonadio/status/860624629899157506](https://twitter.com/RachelDonadio/status/860624629899157506)

~~~
notahacker
Famed nonpartisan custodian of information Wikileaks' Twitter feed is trying
to argue that timing it for the day before the election when the candidate is
barred from properly addressing the rumours in the media proves that it _isn
't_ an attempt to influence the election (and it's totally unfair that it will
be used to boost hostility to Russia)

Assange truly has no shame.

------
chvid
What is supposed to be in these links? (That actually have any significance.)

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-05-05/macron-says-he-
vict...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-05-05/macron-says-he-victim-
massive-coordinated-hack-after-9-gigabytes-private-documents-r)

Points to this:

[http://archive.is/eQtrm](http://archive.is/eQtrm)

Which points to something saying "item not available".

But apparently 9 GB of data.

Seems like a nothingburger to me.

~~~
desdiv
These links work. Don't ask how I got them.

[https://archive.org/download/Pierrpersongmail.com_drive.part...](https://archive.org/download/Pierrpersongmail.com_drive.part1/Pierrpersongmail.com_drive.part1_archive.torrent)

[https://archive.org/download/Pierrpersongmail.com_drive.part...](https://archive.org/download/Pierrpersongmail.com_drive.part2/Pierrpersongmail.com_drive.part2_archive.torrent)

[https://archive.org/download/xls_cedric/xls_cedric_archive.t...](https://archive.org/download/xls_cedric/xls_cedric_archive.torrent)

[https://archive.org/download/Macron_201705/Macron_201705_arc...](https://archive.org/download/Macron_201705/Macron_201705_archive.torrent)

But seriously, using archive.org as a dump? Get your shit together, Ruskies,
and use IPFS next time.

EDIT: Here are the magnet links in case the archive.org links go down.

    
    
        magnet:?xt=urn:btih:6a9f03af2d552b42a23e69abbbe38737b8906454&dn=Macron%5F201705&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt1.archive.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt2.archive.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&ws=https%3A%2F%2Farchive.org%2Fdownload%2F&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fia601505.us.archive.org%2F27%2Fitems%2F&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fia801505.us.archive.org%2F27%2Fitems%2F
    
        magnet:?xt=urn:btih:fc36c7e406187d83ec6602ff59183c3c56f3ea9b&dn=xls%5Fcedric&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt1.archive.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt2.archive.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&ws=https%3A%2F%2Farchive.org%2Fdownload%2F&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fia601507.us.archive.org%2F11%2Fitems%2F&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fia801507.us.archive.org%2F11%2Fitems%2F
    
        magnet:?xt=urn:btih:b8f18fcb16819e34d01ea94d393f256cc540f99e&dn=Pierrpersongmail.com%5Fdrive.part1&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt1.archive.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt2.archive.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&ws=https%3A%2F%2Farchive.org%2Fdownload%2F&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fia601502.us.archive.org%2F34%2Fitems%2F&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fia801502.us.archive.org%2F34%2Fitems%2F
    
        magnet:?xt=urn:btih:80baae16065f6fbc276e718bda2c5db4a6435f8d&dn=Pierrpersongmail.com%5Fdrive.part2&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt1.archive.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt2.archive.org%3A6969%2Fannounce&ws=https%3A%2F%2Farchive.org%2Fdownload%2F&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fia601503.us.archive.org%2F22%2Fitems%2F&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fia801503.us.archive.org%2F22%2Fitems%2F

~~~
chvid
Why do people insist that it is the Russians?

If Russia is so capable in this area then why is every published attack simple
low-tech hacks like guessing a password or sending a spoof link?

~~~
hackuser
Security researchers say it's the Russians, based on evidence they have seen.
It's not that people are throwing a dart at a map and picking Russia.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/05/world/europe/france-
macro...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/05/world/europe/france-macron-
hacking.html)

~~~
Natsu
That article, and its cited sources, say that Trend Micro came to that
conclusion, but does not even attempt to present any facts from the report,
only the bare conclusions.

The 'Fancy Bear' report was also called into question by people looking over
the details. They somehow missed that one of the tools used was an outdated
copy of P.A.S., for example. More details can be found in past HN coverage.

There aren't a lot of facts to go on here, just a forest of articles citing
the same conclusions without bothering to cover any of the details about the
underlying technical facts they're supposed to be based on.

This is incredibly superficial reporting, anyone who bothers to look for
details will be continually disappointed.

~~~
hackuser
> There aren't a lot of facts to go on

In fact there is a long history of evidence. The Russia defenders love to try
to create uncertainty, using these same talking points every time, regardless
of the evidence.

~~~
Natsu
No, there are a lot of articles. There are hardly any facts in any of them, I
keep checking for that and getting disappointed. If you can find something
with more facts, distill them and point me at them please.

The best we ever got on a technical level was that original report from the
DNC consultants where most of the IP addresses in the "signature" were Tor
exit nodes and they didn't recognize an old, freeware copy of P.A.S. despite
it being publicly available.

We've had a lot of utterly laughable things, like the one where someone was
intercepting the DNS traffic for a 3rd party marketing site weakly linked to
Trump that was making queries to a Russian bank... because of some Russian
spam. I can't help but note that the same people keep falling for nonsense of
this level.

However, feel free to link to the actual technicals of the reports if you have
any. Despite the prior reports being stuff and nonsense (but mostly the
latter), I remain open to changing my mind should anyone offer actual proof of
some sort. Please note that I'm looking for logs, IP addresses, code and other
things that could qualify as actual evidence, not so-and-so's say-so.

The closest this article got to facts were various bits of speculation about
people's motives, claiming that Trend Micro thinks it matches this APT (for
reasons they didn't bother to cover) and links to past coverage... that also
fails to answer any of the obvious questions about what we know and how we
know it, for which the usual answer in the past has been variations on
interviews with unnamed people, appeals to classified data not in evidence, or
random "experts" giving an opinion without disclosing any of the facts used to
form that opinion.

In short, it's a lot of hearsay. I follow more or less this process:

[https://www.popehat.com/2017/01/19/how-to-read-news-like-
a-s...](https://www.popehat.com/2017/01/19/how-to-read-news-like-a-search-
warrant-application/)

Most news currently fails this test. I completely ignore all articles that
fail the test as unreliable, even when I happen to agree with the conclusions.
This applies to other articles as well, not just controversial things.

~~~
Natsu
Just as a follow-up, I eventually found the Trend Micro report linked from an
Ars Technica article. It's justification for labeling this as Fancy Bear was
that they saw an email address from a free provider that they believe is
linked and some cyrillic text. That's not really very much, given that the
original label for this APT is already quite tenuous, given how the
'signature' from the original report consists of things like using Tor exit
nodes that are quite common.

Maybe there's more to it, but if so they should really put it in their
reports.

------
BenderV
Given that the election is tomorrow., I don't believe this hack will impact
the result (at least, certainly not as much a if it would have appeared 1 week
ago).

~~~
ceejayoz
Right before the election is _far_ more dangerous. Fake or out-of-context
portions will cause immediate outrage and take days/weeks to research and
explain (and the French campaign blackout means the campaign _can 't_ explain
until after the election).

As an example, 538 makes a compelling argument that the Comey letter - later
found to be essentially a false alarm, but after the damage was done -
influenced the US election. [https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-comey-
letter-probab...](https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-comey-letter-
probably-cost-clinton-the-election/)

~~~
matt4077
You may be right, although there can be a "too close to the election" if it
means there isn't enough time to go through the documents to find anything
incriminating, and/or for the information to spread.

In this case, it's highly unlikely that it will change the election's outcome,
given that Macron has a solid 20%+ advantage in all recent polls.

It also bears repeating that debate about the Comey letter is somewhat silly
in that it usually treats "Comey swung the election" and "Hillary made
mistakes" as mutually exclusive options. In reality, it's almost certainly
true that they both, as well as other reasons, were necessary conditions for a
Trip win.

~~~
BenderV
Then, it could be that this leak is intended to destabilize the next president
and that this time-window is the perfect time to release it without
opposition. (If he win - most likely -, then he won't focus directly on this.
Any bad informations will strengthen the opposition - he is challenged by both
left and right.)

------
zyxzevn
Everything about this is related to the immigration problem in Europe. I'll
try to formulate this as neutral as possible.

The immigration problem is seen as huge in Europe, and also in the US.
Therefore people choose candidates that are against more immigrations, or at
least recognize this as a problem.

People are worried for economic reasons, integration-problems, violence,
attack on women, terrorists. There are many reports, and people do not know
who to trust, especially with the terrorists.

What would any of you think when 500 people from a far away country were
placed near your house? You would experience it as a some kind of problem.

If we look back in history, we can see that a part of these (mostly male)
immigrants are coming from Syria (some say only 25%). Syria is currently in a
war with ISIS and Al Qaida. And at the same time Syria is under attack from
"moderate rebels" that are supported by the US (continuing a policy against
Syria). Also Kurds are fighting, and Turkey, sometimes against each other. And
many more states.

It is a big mess. Most people do not see US meddling as a solution. Peace is
usually achieved by NOT attacking people living in another country.

Tried to make it so simple that politicians can understand it ;-)

~~~
m3rc
>What would any of you think when 500 people from a far away country were
placed near your house? You would experience it as a some kind of problem.

What a pathetic attempt at a dog-whistle. If you want to start writing anti-
immigrant comments just do it, don't doll it up in this bullshit pseudo
pragmatism. Not like other people are letting it stop them.

~~~
hyperdunc
It didn't read as a dog-whistle to me. It's a scenario that's happening across
Europe.

The mass import of different cultures is a real problem because it erodes
trust and cohesion within communities affected.

To put it bluntly, multiculturalism isn't all its cracked up to be. A trickle
of immigrants from, for example, east Asia is clearly enriching. The same
cannot be said for a mass influx from a culture that holds opposing values.
Continuing to deny this will only result in more Brexit-like events.

~~~
hackuser
Do you have any basis for these otherwise baseless allegations? Major cities
are filled with immigrants and cultures from all over the world, and are the
engines of advanced economies. New York is one very successful example; London
is another.

In my experience, it's the people with the least experience with immigrants
who have the most objection to immigration.

> A trickle of immigrants from, for example, east Asia is clearly enriching

I don't know what country you are in, but if you are in the West than East
Asian nations certainly do not share your 'values'. Visit one of those
countries some time.

But this comment is outright hateful ethnic stereotyping. One essential
Western value is to judge people by their actions individuals, not by the
color of their skin, their nationality, their sexual preference, etc. Another
is liberty, which doesn't mean liberty to do what someone else happens to
like.

Every generation of immigrants has the same things said about them: They don't
integrate, they speak their own language, they don't share our values, etc.
etc. But their kids grow up natives. How sad that you have so little
confidence in those values that you don't think they will win over these
immigrants just like they've won over every generation of immigrants before
them.

~~~
majewsky
> In my experience, it's the people with the least experience with immigrants
> who have the most objection to immigration.

Same in Germany. The most persistent protests against immigration are in
Saxony, where only 3.0% of the population are foreigners (compared to 9.4%
national average).

Source:
[https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFakten/GesellschaftStaat/Be...](https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFakten/GesellschaftStaat/Bevoelkerung/MigrationIntegration/Migrationshintergrund/Tabellen/MigrationshintergrundLaender.html)
(I'm looking at the columns specifically titled "Foreigner". "German with
migration background" includes additional immigrants that gained German
citizenship, but also a whole slew of people who were displaced after WW2 when
the German borders were redrawn.)

------
nooneyouknow
This should not come as a surprise to anyone who has been paying attention to
recent elections... well, anywhere.

Relevant: [https://medium.com/@thegrugq/dont-info-op-until-you-see-
the-...](https://medium.com/@thegrugq/dont-info-op-until-you-see-the-whites-
of-their-eyes-55624258f120)

------
grondilu
> If they opt for liberal Emmanuel Macron

How is he labelled as "liberal"? He's been a member of the French socialist
party. He only left it last year for his campaign.

~~~
walrus01
in comparison to Le Pen, nearly everyone is a flaming liberal/socialist. What
exists _to the right of_ Le Pen? Actual swastika wearing nazis?

~~~
grondilu
It's kind of sad that we classify Politics so linearly. After all originally
it was only based on where representatives were seated at the assembly. What
characterizes Le Pen is the nationalist stand inherited from her father :
basically the idea that most problems come from immigration so that we should
close borders and kick foreigners away.

The schism between "socialism" and "liberalism" has imho, nothing to do with
that. It's more an economical philosophy about the ownership of capital, as
discussed by Marx.

In addition to that there are differences regarding some moral values, where
"conservatives" are usually seen as people who stand their grounds on old
principles (like heterosexual marriage, death penalty, gun ownership), though
it seems to me that this is very much an American.

Anyhow, this makes it all very confusing, especially when translating, and I
suppose that's why an article written in English did not say Macron is
"socialist" but rather "liberal", even if in France "liberal" kind of means
"right-wing".

~~~
justAlittleCom
Macron is NOT socialist (he told it himself) (Well, to be fair, he also told
that he was (cf youtube link for both)). He's pure and simple right-wing. He
believe that we should let the market treat workers as they please. That's
what we call "Being liberal" in Europe. Its the opposite of being socialists:
the government should protect the workers from the institutions who wants to
exploit them.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EBeAoFfXpg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EBeAoFfXpg)

------
ghughes
This will not stop until we get secure communication and collaboration tools
into the hands of election campaign operatives.

~~~
fooker
You can not really stop social engineering with more tools. If anything, the
attack surface will increase.

------
tryitnow
OK, so what's the content of the documents. Best I can tell is that he has a
bank account in the Cayman's?

Ummm, why is that surprising for a former investment banker?

This just seems like a desperate attempt to help Le Pen.

~~~
Signez
Even that was debunked, as a french journalist on Twitter spotted that the pdf
leaked (earlier today) was poorly doctored with an vector-based image editor,
and was able to move the actual text layer around.

Source (in French but pictures are enough):
[http://www.numerama.com/politique/254983-compte-offshore-
dem...](http://www.numerama.com/politique/254983-compte-offshore-demmanuel-
macron-une-intox-venue-de-4chan.html)

~~~
alexknvl
[https://archive.fo/VCz3I/22b9ae6e1cfad9328490576e8ddb4549f87...](https://archive.fo/VCz3I/22b9ae6e1cfad9328490576e8ddb4549f8766b63.jpg)

Now, I have no idea which one is the original, but AFAIU once you take a jpg
and scan it into pdf, it's easy to move the text around (?).

EDIT: I hope my implication is clear. I think that the jpg file is more likely
to be the original photo. It was later scanned as a pdf. Then OCR'd version
was edited a bit by merging parts of the text (or only parts of it were
OCR'd). Then a journalist opened it up in an editor and saw those layers.

Going in the opposite direction would require someone to produce an authentic
looking jpg from an obviously OCR'd pdf. That seems like less likely to me.

~~~
jimrandomh
When software OCRs a PDF, it does it by adding an invisible text layer aligned
with the original text, while leaving the original text visible. This makes
the PDF searchable, without having to worry about changing the font,
introducing OCR errors where people can see them, or disturbing the
background. What we see here is very unambiguously the result of a PDF-editing
program, not a scan+OCR.

------
r721
Post from AtlanticCouncil's Digital Forensic Research Lab:

[https://medium.com/@DFRLab/hashtag-campaign-
macronleaks-4a3f...](https://medium.com/@DFRLab/hashtag-campaign-
macronleaks-4a3fb870c4e8)

>The #MacronLeaks files include several tags in Russian

[https://twitter.com/michaelh992/status/860788188981452801](https://twitter.com/michaelh992/status/860788188981452801)

------
mmbaghdad
This year will witness major changes in how politicians perceive the internet
and network security

------
_pdp_
While I agree with the comments that political parties should hire infosec
people to get their shit secured, you will be surprised how many fortune 500
companies actually do that and how many of them have more than 3 infosec
specialist on staff.

------
uladzislau
Now expect Russians to be blamed, worked well in US, rinse and repeat.

~~~
int_19h
Yes, of course, it's all totally a coincidence that every time these
conveniently-timed-for-election hacks and document dumps happen, it's always
to the benefit of whatever candidate is running on a "let's be friends with
Russia and ignore what they're doing in Ukraine and Syria" platform.

~~~
zigzigzag
You mean all twice, both times leaks from or against politicians that are
deeply unpopular?

Of the candidates running in the French first round, _all_ of them were anti-
EU except Macron. Given the "anything anti-EU == Russian" idiocy, perhaps you
can explain why this is seen as some kind of rare thing that needs frantic
dot-joining?

------
dpflan
There are some details about one of the manipulated PDF's here; the article is
in French:

[http://www.numerama.com/politique/254983-compte-offshore-
dem...](http://www.numerama.com/politique/254983-compte-offshore-demmanuel-
macron-une-intox-venue-de-4chan.html)

~~~
dbcooper
That article is about the fake "4chan" offshore bank account document that was
circulating earlier this week. It is not about the email dump.

~~~
dpflan
My fault for being distracted while trying to add content. It's too late for
me to be the one to remove the comment.

------
kome
According to the journalist Marie Turcan, 4chan is behind those intox:
[https://twitter.com/TurcanMarie/status/860497827356704768](https://twitter.com/TurcanMarie/status/860497827356704768)

~~~
wavefunction
That's just a link on 4chan, which any anon can make.

It's nice place to drop wild allegations.

------
macawfish
Hacking the democratic process seems, to me, tantamount to treason, honestly.
It defeats the entire principle of democracy.

That said, there are _a lot_ of things which are detrimental to democracy.

------
agumonkey
Earlier today a few tweets from extreme right leaders involved very very bad
edited documents (composited pdf, fake iphone tweet screenshots).

------
doener
[http://archive.is/eQtrm](http://archive.is/eQtrm)

------
dmitrygr
Are people today so devoid of personal responsibility that they are unwilling
to admit that their claims of "sophisticated hacking attempts" are nothing
more than an excuse for one of their staffers clicking a phishing email?

I get that it is hard to admit responsibility, but this is ridiculous...

~~~
epigramx
> their claims of "sophisticated hacking attempts" are nothing more than an
> excuse for one of their staffers clicking a phishing email

and you know that how?

~~~
dmitrygr
They themselves said it was phishing...

~~~
epigramx
Admittance or excuse? Decide.

------
dep_b
Rotschild vs Nazi's. I would stay in bed if I was French. You don't want to be
responsible for any of them.

~~~
lazaroclapp
And that's exactly how you end up with Nazis... "after Hitler, our turn". The
time for voting further left was the previous round of the election,
unfortunately.

